# Issues while installing FreeBSD



## zwei (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

Every time I try to install FreeBSD I get the same error:


```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ad4s1b in /dev!
The creation of filesystems will be aborted.
```
*pressing enter*


```
Couldn't make filesystems properly. Aborting.
```
*pressing enter*


```
The commit operation completed with errors. Not updating /etc files.
```
When I press alt + f2 I'm getting this:


```
Debug: executing command /stand/gunzip < /stand/help/drives.hlp > /tmp/.doc/doc.tmp
Debug: command /stand/gunzip < stand/help/drives.hlp > /tmp/.doc/doc.tmp returns status of 0
Debug: executing command /stand/gunzip < /stand/help/distributions.hlp > /tmp/.doc/doc.tmp
Debug: command /stand/gunzip < stand/help/distribution.hlp > /tmp/.doc/doc.tmp returns status of 0
Debug: dist masks: dists: 6055, srcs: 0 kernels: 1 docs: 10
Debug: dist masks: dists: 6055, srcs: 0 kernels: 1 docs: 10
Debug: executing command /stand/gunzip < stand/help/media.hlp > /tmp/.doc/doc.tmp
Debug: command /stand/gunzip < stand/help/media.hlp > /tmp/.doc/doc.tmp returns status of 0
Debug: installCommit: system state is 'init'
Debug: diskPartitionWrite: examining 1 devices
Debug: notify: writing partition information to drive ad4
Debug: scanning disk ad4 for root filesystem
Debug: found rootdev at ad4s1a!
Debug: found vardev at ad4s1d!
Debug: found tmpdev at ad4s1e!
Debug: found usrdev at ad4s1f!
Debug: scanning disk ad4 for swap partitions
Debug: found swapdev at ad4s1b!
```
I checked google, but couldnt find a solution to fix my problem. My machine is a Dell Vostro 1710 and I tried to install FreeBSD 8.2. I already tried all kinds of installation, also with auto defaults. I booted FreeBSD in safe mode, same error. 

Any ideas?

Kind regards.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2011)

Sometimes caused by an existing disk partitioning scheme (GPT?).  Overwrite the MBR/GPT with dd(1) or a partition utility.
Can also be caused by manually writing disk information from the installer (pressing W for write).  Don't do that, the installer will write it.


----------



## b7j0c (Sep 24, 2011)

I have had this issue with Apple laptops.

Try a 9.x install disc. Before the installer starts, you will have the opportunity to start a shell. In that shell, start gpart. Use gpart to remove the GPT using the destroy command. Then return to the installer and proceed.

Note the instructions I have provided will result in data loss. Be careful.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Another chancy possibility, loading geom_bsd.ko; geom_mbr.ko geom_label.ko after sysinstall is running, but before doing stuff within it.  (I've done the equivalent but not specifically that procedure... something more convoluted.) ( *if it applies here anyway*.)


----------



## zwei (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

@wblock @b7j0c

I found something like this, about GPT on google, so i booted knoppix and wrote the GPT new with gdisk. But the error still was there. Is gpart = gparted? Im not sure how to do this exactly, can you give me a few more information about deleting GPT with gpart? Im just a beginner, sorry.

@jb_fvwm2

I will try this later, when im back home after work.

Kind regards


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2011)

sysinstall(8), the 8.2 installer, doesn't understand GPT.  To use it, the GPT data must be destroyed first.  dd(1) can do that by overwriting it.  GParted can probably do it too, although I haven't tried.

The new installer in FreeBSD 9 does understand GPT.  Try that first, off the latest FreeBSD-9BETA CD or memstick.


----------



## b7j0c (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, I am assuming you are using a FreeBSD-9 install disk. 8.x cannot deal with the GPT

The tool I am referring to is gparted. I think the command I used was "destroy ada0", which as you can imagine is dangerous. The "show" command should show your GPT prior to running this.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2011)

ITYM gpart(8).  GParted is a Linux program.


----------



## zwei (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

It perfectly works with FreeBSD 9 install disk. Is there any disadvantage using a beta version of FreeBSD?

Is it not possible to make FreeBSD 8 work on my laptop? Or do I need to destroy gpt data first by using the "destroy" command?

For the moment: thank you guys very much for youre great support!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2011)

FreeBSD 9 is still beta, but very close to release.  And you can always upgrade to 9.0-RELEASE after it comes out.

FreeBSD 8 would work, too, it's just that the installer can't deal with a GPT disk.  Wiping out the first couple of sectors is probably enough to let it install, but there's not a lot of reason to go back unless you're having problems with 9.0.


----------



## zwei (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have no problems with FreeBSD 9, so I will use FreeBSD 9 beta until the stable version comes out and then update. Beside FreeBSD I want to  use Windows 7 on my machine, don't get bad with me  But Windows 7 can't deal with the GPT too. So I tried to install FreeBSD not with GPT but rather with MBR. But that also didn't work.

I did it like this:


```
create: MBR dos partitions -> the partition table has been successfuly created. please press create again to create partitions.

create: 10GB /
create: 4 GB (swap)
create: 10GB /var
create: 10GB /tmp
create: 50GB /usr
```
after pressing "ok", this error occurs: 


```
no space left on device. index '5'
```

What does "no space left" mean? my HDD is 250GB.

Then I did it like this:


```
create: MBR dos partitions -> the partition table has been successfuly created. please press create again to create partitions.

create: 10GB /
create: 4 GB (swap)
create: 10GB /var
create: 50GB /usr
```
than "finish", "commit" and the this error appears:


```
No root partition was found. The root FreeBSD partition must have a mountpoint of '/'.
```

I could install Windows 7 as my real OS and use FreeBSD in a virtual machine, but I don't want this. I want to use FreeBSD as my first OS and Windows 7 as my second OS.

Can anyone help?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2011)

zwei said:
			
		

> But windows 7 can't deal with the GPT too.



64-bit Windows 7 can boot from GPT.



> So i tried to install freeBSD not with GPT but rather with MBR. But that also didnt work.
> 
> i did it like this:
> 
> ...



MBR only allows four primary partitions.



> than i did it like this:
> 
> create: MBR dos partitions -> the partition table has been successfuly created. please press create again to create partitions.
> 
> ...



I haven't tested MBR partitioning with bsdinstall yet.  Normally you'd create only one MBR partition for FreeBSD, then use bsdlabel to subdivide that into FreeBSD partitions.



> i could install windows 7 as my real OS and use freeBSD in a virtual machine, but i dont want this.
> 
> i want to use freeBSD as my first OS and windows 7 as my second OS.



The easiest way to do this is to install Windows 7 first.  When installing, have it leave part of the disk unused.  Install EasyBCD as a boot selector.  Install FreeBSD in the unused space.  Have it leave the MBR or bootcode alone.  Finally, set up the FreeBSD entry in EasyBCD.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2011)

Followup.  An MBR install in the FreeBSD partition editor on a blank disk goes like this:
Select Manual partitioning.
Select Create on desired drive.
Select MBR partitioning scheme.
Select Create on desired drive again to create partition (slice).  Give it the total size desired for FreeBSD, and no mountpoint.
Highlight adxs1.
Select Create to create a FreeBSD "partition".  Give it a type of freebsd-ufs, a size of 2G and a mountpoint of /.  adxs1a is created.
Highlight will automatically move back to the slice line, adxs1.
Select Create to create a FreeBSD swap partition.  Change type to freebsd-swap, enter a size, but no mountpoint.  This will show as adxs1b.
Highlight will automatically move back to the slice line, adxs1.
Continue selecting Create to create /var, /tmp, and /usr.
Select Finish.


----------



## b7j0c (Oct 3, 2011)

I used BSDLabels and not MBR in my installation.


----------



## zwei (Oct 3, 2011)

hi,

at first i tried an MBR install, like you said in #13. It works perfectly. Then I installed Windows 7 x86. Even the installation worked for me. After installing windows I wasn't able to boot FreeBSD, Windows 7 started automatically. In Windows i installed EasyBCD like you said. I added a new entry for FreeBSD and now my machine asks me by every boot what I want to start.

There is just one thing left for me to say: Thank you very much for your help.

Best regards

zwei


----------



## mwatkins (Jun 29, 2012)

After years of using sysinstall today/last night I found myself wanting to set up a few systems with FreeBSD 9 so my first exposure to bsdinstall was "interesting". On my laptop the install proceeded more or less painlessly, although I have some bootloader tidying up to deal with.

Yet on my desktop I found that FreeBSD 9 wouldn't install fully and completely on my Gigabyte current model based workstation; I've got a dedicated drive for the OS and use BIOS at present to choose which OS I am running. Using the system defaults with GPT would appear to work and then bsdinstall would fail at the time of creating root id (password) - just stop, not take any keyboard input. This occurred twice to me so I'll file a bug report once I document the conditions.

Using MBR and manually creating slices I was able to get a working system without issue. Another machine to go.


----------

